# Onlive on the Nexus 7



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

So, Onlive is having a pretty decent sale right now and I wanted to be sure people heard about it since I think its a great gaming option for the Nexus 7. Yes, Onlive is still around even after all that bankruptcy talk.

I picked up Saints Row: The Third, Orcs Must Die and Darksiders for about $20 total. The prices keep changing, so I don't think you can get those three games for that total price anymore, but there are still some great deals, like Fear 3 for $8 and Fear 2 for $4. I also own Borderlands GOTY, but Onlive hasn't made that game compatible with Android. Also, since you don't have to download the games themselves to play them, Onlive only requires about 5mb of space on your N7. Compare that to the 2gb of space NOVA 3 requires.

I got the games this weekend for gaming when I travel, which is decently often. I hate lugging around my Xbox 360 since its heavy and prone to damage. Onlive on Android is a great solution since it can play full console quality games as long as you have a decent internet connection. I don't have unlimited data, so I don't know how well it will work with a 3G/4G connection, but I'd have to believe it would work pretty well on a phone or data enabled tablet.

Some Onlive games have on screen controls just like any other Android game, Darksiders being one of them. No, the on screen controls will never be as good as a controller, but they work surprisingly well. I played several hours of Darksiders this weekend, both with the on screen controls and a Sixaxis (PS3) controller using touch emulation (takes a bit of setting up, but it works very well - if anyone wants my touch emulation map for Darksiders just let me know, I'd be happy to send it along). I was able to beat bosses and navigate some platforming sections without much difficulty even using the on-screen controls.

I've ordered an OTG connector so I can use a wired Xbox 360 controller as Onlive recognizes the 360 controller without any issues apparently. I think games come pre-mapped to work with it.

On caveat when getting games for Onlive for your Android is that you need to buy them while logged into the Android app since not all games work on Android. When you browse with the Android App only Android compatible games show up. Also, Onlive has a 14 day no-questions-asked refund policy with all their games.

Anyone else use Onlive on their N7? If you don't, definitely download the free app and give Darksiders or Lego Batman/Harry Potter try with their on-screen controls to see how it works.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Southrncomfortjm said:


> So, Onlive is having a pretty decent sale right now and I wanted to be sure people heard about it since I think its a great gaming option for the Nexus 7. Yes, Onlive is still around even after all that bankruptcy talk.
> 
> I picked up Saints Row: The Third, Orcs Must Die and Darksiders for about $20 total. The prices keep changing, so I don't think you can get those three games for that total price anymore, but there are still some great deals, like Fear 3 for $8 and Fear 2 for $4. I also own Borderlands GOTY, but Onlive hasn't made that game compatible with Android. Also, since you don't have to download the games themselves to play them, Onlive only requires about 5mb of space on your N7. Compare that to the 2gb of space NOVA 3 requires.
> 
> ...


Spam? Or you work for them.....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

Smcdo123 said:


> Spam? Or you work for them.....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Neither, but I guess its spam if you don't like the idea. Just wanted to let people know about that Onlive as an option because it works very well, especially since the games don't take up any room on your storage starved N7. Was also interested in hearing if any other people use Onlive already.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Southrncomfortjm said:


> Neither, but I guess its spam if you don't like the idea. Just wanted to let people know about that Onlive as an option because it works very well, especially since the games don't take up any room on your storage starved N7. Was also interested in hearing if any other people use Onlive already.


So your telling me that a nexus 7 can handle games that some high end computers can barely play at 20-30 fps?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Tried it out and its okay. Games are not that clear at least on the Gnex. I'd rather play Modern Combat and have it look good. Also still thing you work for them or something.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

Smcdo123 said:


> Tried it out and its okay. Games are not that clear at least on the Gnex. I'd rather play Modern Combat and have it look good. Also still thing you work for them or something. Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Try again when you have a better internet connection as the video gets better with a stronger connection, but it probably won't look as good as game like Modern Combat 3.

I definitly don't work for them. I've just always liked the service and am impressed with how well it works on the Nexus 7 and GNEX. Just have to catch them during a sale which they have decently often. I got Borderlands GOTY for $1 during a promotion.


----------



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

I have used Onlive on my pc, GNex, N7 and Co-Star. Love the service so much, I had to get the Onlive Universal Controller. When I'm on my lunch break at work, I tether my unlimited 4G from GNex to N7, connect bluetooth controller, and play console quality games on the go. Sure, the picture might not be as crisp as a regular game, but you have to look at the whole picture. No downloading of large files, no hardware specs to worry about, and your save data is in the cloud accessible from any device (just like your games).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running XenonHD v8.0!


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

Briankbl said:


> I have used Onlive on my pc, GNex, N7 and Co-Star. Love the service so much, I had to get the Onlive Universal Controller. When I'm on my lunch break at work, I tether my unlimited 4G from GNex to N7, connect bluetooth controller, and play console quality games on the go. Sure, the picture might not be as crisp as a regular game, but you have to look at the whole picture. No downloading of large files, no hardware specs to worry about, and your save data is in the cloud accessible from any device (just like your games).
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running XenonHD v8.0!


Figured that Onlive would work well over 4G. If only I had unlimited data. Get anything good during the sale this weekend?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> So your telling me that a nexus 7 can handle games that some high end computers can barely play at 20-30 fps?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


If you don't mind noticeable latency issues that remind me of playing something like Quake online back 13-14 years ago with a 56k modem. It's the kind of lag though that most would not notice most of the time unless they played the game natively on a PC.


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

yarly said:


> If you don't mind noticeable latency issues that remind me of playing something like Quake online back 13-14 years ago with a 56k modem. It's the kind of lag though that most would not notice most of the time unless they played the game natively on a PC.


If you sit there and press a button and actively look for latency, you'll find it. If you just play, you won't. I think 56k modem latency is a bit of an overstatement. It's definitely not a system you'd want to use if you want to be really competitive in some online shooter, but it works just fine for Saints Row and Darksiders. Onlive is obviously not for people with nice PC gaming rigs, but its great for people like me who have a netbook, an N7 tablet and a GNEX. I'm a console gamer, so native PC frame rates and responsiveness don't mean much to me.

Also, playing lots of console quality games makes it more difficult for me to accept mobile games that try to be high end for what they are. NOVA 3 looks and feels a lot like Halo, but it doesn't quite get there. A game like Gangstar Rio just doesn't mean much when I've got access to Saints Row.

So, again, for someone who travels a decent amount and doesn't like carrying an Xbox or gaming laptop, Onlive is great. Take your GNEX, MHL and OTG adapter, HDMI cable and an Xbox controller (most of which you can carry in a single cargo pocket) and you've got a pretty decent gaming platform in a hotel room. Or use the on-screen controls (or that GameKlip thing - they really need to make an Xbox 360 variant) and play Onlive at the airport. Or on a lunch break at work.


----------



## AKILLNASTILL (Sep 11, 2012)

Can you please send me the mappings for darksider ASAP it's to use on nexus 7 ps3 controller?


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

Try this link: http://forum.xda-dev...7&postcount=124 Its to a post I put up on XDA. Rootzwiki won't let me upload the .rar file.

You have to have the Sixaxis controller app to get this to work. Follow the instructions on the first page, and don't forget to switch to the Darksiders profile in Sixaxis to make it work (at the main screen, its the box on the bottom right side).

Let me know what you think!


----------



## AKILLNASTILL (Sep 11, 2012)

I need this file for a mac please does not let me open?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

AKILLNASTILL said:


> I need this file for a mac please does not let me open?


use 7zip or keka


----------



## AKILLNASTILL (Sep 11, 2012)

What folder do i unzip too?Can you please till me step by step?


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

[sup]


AKILLNASTILL said:


> What folder do i unzip too?Can you please till me step by step?


[/sup]

[sup]First, you have to have the Sixaxis Controller App from the Play Store. [/sup]

[sup]Once you've gotten that app and your controller paired with the Nexus 7, take the file from the zip and unzip into sdcard/data/.com.dancingpixels/profiles on your Nexus 7. Then in the Sixaxis controller app you have to switch the mapping profile to Darksiders. There is a pull down menu on the right side near the middle of the screen. That should do it. Just boot up onlive, start up Darksiders and it should work. [/sup]

[sup]The best solution, really is to use a wired Xbox 360 controller with an OTG cable (a few bucks off Amazon) or a wireless Xbox 360 controller with Microsoft's wireless receiver. Onlive works with Xbox 360 controllers natively, so there's not emulation or anything else involved, they just work right out of the box.[/sup]


----------

